# Microsquirt and 1.8t



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking for some insight from people who have ran a 1.8t on MS before. Ill be swapping a 1.8t into my mk1 in the next couple of months and as of right now id like to run it on Microsquirt since I have it already and it allows me to avoid building a swap harness, dealing with IMMO defeating, etc. 

How have you gone about running it on an AWP.

Thanks for any and all info!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VWRally (Oct 7, 2016)

Its the same as any megasquirt 2 system, so you dont need a microsquirt specific experience. I ran ms2 on my 1.8t for over 2 years and 60,000mi, daily driven, year round. I never had an issue until I had a piston failure one winter, the engine had run previously on a very poor chip tune with double the boost I was running, so unfortunately the damage to the engine was done way before I got it. The setup was rated around 250-280hp and the car averaged 31mpg. It was fantastic.


----------

